

Help me chose a stack for real time dashboard app - mamcx

I will build a dashboard system for my apps, where a page will have several widgets that draw charts, tables and glyphs representing potentially unrelated data.<p>The client will be HTML5 and I can push for only modern web browser. Not worry for legacy stuff.<p>My big problem is what stack use for this. I want to store "tables" for use in the charts and in real-time update the widgets.<p>For example, a invoicing widget will show how much $$ have been collected today. In the "table" will have a row for each total of the invoice:<p><pre><code>  inv = 1; total = 50

  Total: 50
</code></pre>
and the widget will draw that. When new data is pushed:<p><pre><code>  inv = 2; total = 100

  Total: 150
</code></pre>
The widget will show in realtime the total to the end-user. The data will be collected by agents made in python/ios.<p>The data is private for the user company, so is important the security/privacy - that is what make me distrust client-only tech like firebase, pusher-. Eventually I will need to purge too old data (ie: I only need to keep as much data is necessary to proper evaluation of the info need for the end-user. For example, only keep 1 month of invoicing totals).<p>My idea is to have data feeds and display widgets. Several widgets could display info on a single data feeds. I need to attach alarms to react to this data, ie, if the invoices of today are 0 then send a email or something like.<p>I wonder which backend/platform will bring me closer to the build of this system. I have experience with python/django/.net/postgress but could accept the use of something else if solve best this kind of app behavior, I'm not afraid to learn new things. I deploy to heroku, but could accept a change.<p>So far, I have a look a firebase, redis, derbyjs, socket.io, node.js, 0mq, brubeckt, angular.js, batman.js, meteor (look like the real-time thing is exploding now, and every second something new happend, making me very difficult to see what to do)<p>Is not like with a classical CRUD website where is easy to see how fit something like django as a tool to make that website.<p>So, my problem is that I don't see a clear stack. When I meet ruby/django (despite that I have not idea about python/ruby) was very clear to me what exact kind of software could be built with them. Because this stuff is very new, I can understand that not exist a clear "winner", that is the reason I look for suggestions.
======
jurre
Try to experiment with something that you would like to learn! Maybe you could
experiment with node.js directly to get a feel for the core of a lot of these
technologies.

I see a lot of people using redis to store these kind of metrics, I guess that
it should be very fast and if you're only storing one month it'll probably
easily fit in memory.

Meteor also looks very interesting for this kind of stuff if you just want to
get it done and don't mind them handling most of the magic for you. Especially
now that the first version of auth has been pushed to the github branch and
you won't be doing any complicated user-level authentication.

